# مضخة حريق لاكثر من مبنى



## هيثمإيهاب (21 يوليو 2015)

يوجد 3 مباني متجاورين في كلية كل مبنى تم حساب احتياج المياه 500 جالون (للحريق) في يتم استخدام مضخة 1500 جالون ام 500 جالون فقط .. برجاء وضع ما يفيد من الكود .. وشكرا


----------



## drmady (22 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
لدي سؤال فى نفس النقطة ولكن بشكل مختلف، عندي 2 مبني واحد منهم يحتوي على شبكة اطفاء تحتاج 295 جالون / الدقيقة وخارج المبني يوجد عسكري اطفاء حريق والمبني الثاني يوجد امامة عسكري اطفاء حريق - ومن المعلوم ان العسكري الواحد يحتاج الي 250 جالون / الدقيقة فكم تكون قدرة المضخة ؟؟؟ هل لابد من ان اجمع 250 + 250 + 295 = 795 جالون / الدقيقة - ام يكفي مضخة 750 جالون /الدقيقة - لو ينفع برجاء ذكر مايفيد من الكود - مع العلم ان مكان العمل المملكة العربية السعودية - جدة . وشكرا


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (22 يوليو 2015)

يحسب للمبنى الأول (كمية التدفق للرشاشات + عسكري الحريق) + (عسكري الحريق للمبنى الثاني فقط) npfa 14)7.10) والله أعلى وأعلم


----------



## eyadinuae (23 يوليو 2015)

حسب خبرتي ومشاريعي السابقة فان كل المباني ( اذا كانت في قطعة ارض واحدة - يعني تخدم بعداد مياه واحد اي اجازة بناء واحدة building permit ) فانه تحتاج الى اعتبار حصول اكثر من حريق في نفس الوقت في كل المباني .. ولهذا نجمع حاجة كل بناية مع الكراج او الساحة الخارجية المحيطة وناخذها بعين الاعتبار في حساب قدرة المضخة وحجم الخزان ..


----------



## drmady (23 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم اخوانى الكرام ... 

- رد اخى الفاضل هيثم ايهاب معنى ذلك اننا نحتاج كم جالون ؟؟؟ مع العلم ان حسابات الرشاشات للمبني 295 جالون/ الدقيقة.


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (23 يوليو 2015)

295 رشاشات المبنى الأول + 250 عسكري حريق المبنى الأول + 250 عسكري حريق المبنى الثاني فقط = 795 جالون


----------



## fayek9 (24 يوليو 2015)

هيثمإيهاب قال:


> يوجد 3 مباني متجاورين في كلية كل مبنى تم حساب احتياج المياه 500 جالون (للحريق) في يتم استخدام مضخة 1500 جالون ام 500 جالون فقط .. برجاء وضع ما يفيد من الكود .. وشكرا


3 مباني يعنى 3 ريازر " صلحلى لو كنت غلط " يبقى الفلو هيكون 1000 جالون ( 500 اول رايزر + 250+250 ) والمصدر nfpa 14


----------



## fayek9 (24 يوليو 2015)

drmady قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> لدي سؤال فى نفس النقطة ولكن بشكل مختلف، عندي 2 مبني واحد منهم يحتوي على شبكة اطفاء تحتاج 295 جالون / الدقيقة وخارج المبني يوجد عسكري اطفاء حريق والمبني الثاني يوجد امامة عسكري اطفاء حريق - ومن المعلوم ان العسكري الواحد يحتاج الي 250 جالون / الدقيقة فكم تكون قدرة المضخة ؟؟؟ هل لابد من ان اجمع 250 + 250 + 295 = 795 جالون / الدقيقة - ام يكفي مضخة 750 جالون /الدقيقة - لو ينفع برجاء ذكر مايفيد من الكود - مع العلم ان مكان العمل المملكة العربية السعودية - جدة . وشكرا


 الشبكة Combined ?


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (25 يوليو 2015)

بالضبط ربنا يفتح عليك هو ده اللي عملته بعد ما قريت NFPA 14 .. الشبكة combined 

بس كنت عايز اعرف بالنسبة للخزان اعمل خزان ولا خزانين وفي حاجة من الكود تقول لازم اعمل خزانين


----------



## drmady (25 يوليو 2015)

يرجي توضيح معنى ان الشبكة Combined ؟؟؟؟؟ ضرورى ​


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (25 يوليو 2015)

combined يعني بتستخدم sprinklers و stand pipes 
مع بعض


----------



## drmady (26 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم مهندس / هيثم ايهاب على سرعة ردك - ولكني ارجوا التوضيح اكثر بماهو المطلوب بكلا من sprinklers و stand pipes مع بعض - حيث انني حديث عهد بااعمال اطفاء الحريق. وللعلم عندي نظام اطفاء رشاشات فى مبني ويوجد امامة عسكري حريق والمبني التاني يوجد امامة عسكري حريق فقط . وعندما قام المصمم بعمل الحسابات لشبكة الرشاشات كان الناتج 295 جالون / الدقيقة .​


----------



## AHMADBHIT (27 يوليو 2015)

fayek9 قال:


> 3 مباني يعنى 3 ريازر " صلحلى لو كنت غلط " يبقى الفلو هيكون 1000 جالون ( 500 اول رايزر + 250+250 ) والمصدر nfpa 14 [/Qhgsbl
> السلام عليكم
> معلش انا مش فاهم النقطة دي ازي كل مبني محتاج 500 اضع المبني 250


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (27 يوليو 2015)

اول مبنى بنحسبله المياه اللازمة للرشاشات + المياه اللازمة لكابينة الحريق او عسكري الحريق+
تاني مبنى بنحسبله عسكري الحريق فقط (أو كابينة الحريق) حتى لو كان في في المبنى رشاشات+
ثالث مبنى مثل ثاني مبنى.. وهكذا


----------



## drmady (28 يوليو 2015)

اخى الكريم مهندس / هيثم ايهاب 

بخصوص سؤالى عن كم اجمالى سعة المضخة - حيث ذكرت لك انة يوجد عدد 2 مبني واحد منهم يحتوي على شبكة رشاشات وتحتاج الي 295 جالون / الدقيقة ويوجد امام نفس المبني عسكري حريق - والمبني الاخر يوجد امامة عسكري حريق فقط . مع العلم ان المسافة بين المباني فى حدود 50 -60 متر


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (28 يوليو 2015)

حضرتك عسكري الحريق هل بيخدم على المبنى ولا على الطريق العام 
لو على الطريق العام بيوصل بشبكة المياه العمومية ويستخدم لملء عربات الحريق 
لو بيخدم على المبنى يضاف على مضخة الحريق 250 جالون لكل مبنى طبقا لما ذكرته حضرتك سعة المضخة = 295 + 250 + 250 جالون / دقيقة أما الخزان يحسب على قدر الخطورة لو الخطورة متوسطة من 60 إلى 90 دقيقة على حسب البعد من اقرب نقطة اطفاء إلى المبنى ordinary group 1 فنضرب ال 90 دقيقة مثلا على اسوء تقدير x سعة المضخة النهائية = حجم الخزان (للغرفة الواحدة) ويكون الخزان من غرفتين عشان لو عايزين نعمل صيانة للخزان وحصل حريق لقدر الله الغرفة التانية تكون standby ..... والله اعلى وأعلم


----------



## drmady (28 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك مهندس هيثم ايهاب 
افهم من كلام حضرتك ان المضخة المفروض تكون كم جالون ؟؟؟؟ وهل مضخة 750 جالون / الدقيقة تصلح او لا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثمإيهاب (28 يوليو 2015)

المطلوب مضخة 800 جالون في حالة عدم توافرها يستخدم 750 .. والله أعلم


----------



## drmady (29 يوليو 2015)

لا يوجد 800 جالون / الدقيقة - المتوافر 1200 جالون فقط / فهل كما حضرتك قولت ينفع 750 جالون ؟؟؟؟ لو ينفع ارجوا من حضرتك ذكر المصدر حتى اقدر ان اقدم ذلك للاستشاري للاعتماد .


----------



## AHMADBHIT (13 أغسطس 2015)

لو عندي 4 مباني نفس المساحة وكلهم رشاشات ولكن في مسافه بينهم هل اعمل لكل واحد مجموعة مضخات ولا اجمعه كلهم بمضخة واحدة علما ان المجموعة 500 جالون / د


----------



## AHMADBHIT (17 أغسطس 2015)

هيثمإيهاب قال:


> المطلوب مضخة 800 جالون في حالة عدم توافرها يستخدم 750 .. والله أعلم



لو عندي 4 مباني نفس المساحة وكلهم رشاشات ولكن في مسافه بينهم هل اعمل لكل واحد مجموعة مضخات ولا اجمعه كلهم بمضخة واحدة علما ان المجموعة 500 جالون / د


----------

